# Really, Really Cute Kids  -  Share Pics Here...



## SmoothSeas (Oct 14, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 14, 2021)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1056234918827045373/

They are precious!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 16, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 17, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 18, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 18, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 19, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 22, 2021)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 23, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 23, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 25, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 26, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 28, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 31, 2021)

​


----------



## Ronni (Oct 31, 2021)

Two of my grandkids.  *I* happen to thing they're REALLY cute!  lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 31, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 189183​


I think it is a combination of the suspenders, high waisted pants, older person stance, and the smug expression. Lol


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 31, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 1, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2021)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 3, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 4, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 4, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 5, 2021)

​


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2021)

I cheated. My great granddaughter Haley.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 6, 2021)

Paxton's first haircut. I don't think he tipped the stylist. (no worries - I did)


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 8, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 9, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 11, 2021)

​


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2021)

Another great granddaughter. Neveah.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 15, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 23, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 23, 2021)

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 189670​


Those curlers reminded me of Aunt Marge. I hope she's doing well!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 24, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Those curlers reminded me of Aunt Marge. I hope she's doing well!



I miss @Aunt Marg, too...

*waving hello, in case she checks in periodically*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 24, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 24, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 30, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 9, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 9, 2021)

​


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 17, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 17, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 17, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

My Granddaughter is at breakfast for Student of the month.(My heart has a Bright green top on,)


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 5, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 5, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 6, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 6, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 8, 2022)

​


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 11, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 11, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2022)

Cutest kid on the Internet


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 12, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 12, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 13, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 13, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 16, 2022)

​


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 16, 2022)

Me and my youngest daughter Anna a very long time ago. She wasn't even 1 yet. She is 23 years old now. How time flies.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 19, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 21, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## charry (Jan 21, 2022)

My great Grandaughter Darcie


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

My BFF's grandson  (just recovered from Covid)


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 23, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 23, 2022)

particularly love vintage photos with kids and their toys....


​


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 205034


This is me for sure back in the day.


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

_Annalise Nicole_


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

_Annalise_


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

Jake Olson


----------



## Lara (Jan 23, 2022)

AMANDA YSKES...._photographer
_


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 24, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 24, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Jan 24, 2022)

Mama don't take my Kodachrome away
They give us those nice bright colors
Give us the greens of summers
Makes you think all the world's a sunny day, 
I got a Nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama, don't take my Kodachrome away


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 25, 2022)

My granddaughter as a baby. She's four now. Mike




https://gm1.ggpht.com/onRRBEYatKpny...v_4NbD_QDZuo8sbEZU5YRC85EPdc=s0-l75-ft-l75-ft


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> My granddaughter as a baby. She's four now. Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link does not work, Mike .. Google says it's "forbidden".


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks, I checked it when I posted, and it worked then. I'm still having a hard time posting pics and other things here. Much simpler on other sights. Will keep working at it. Got this to load from my pics. Unfortunatley it doesn't look much like my granddaughter, as my pics of her are in my email home, and it wont let me post pics from there, even though they are in one of the formats that is listed here. Mike


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 26, 2022)

Do you think this is what Jimmy Hendricks was singing about??? We're talking future/present heart breaker here. Mike


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 26, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 26, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Jan 26, 2022)

Prince William, Kate Middleton, and their really, really, really cute kids!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 27, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 27, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Jan 27, 2022)

These are stunning SmoothSeas. So much emotion in those faces. I just want to know their thoughts.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 27, 2022)

Lara said:


> These are stunning SmoothSeas. So much emotion in those faces. I just want to know their thoughts.



and I wanna spoil them...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 29, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 29, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 29, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 30, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 1, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 4, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 6, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 6, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 8, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 8, 2022)

​


----------



## Lara (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 10, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 10, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 11, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 11, 2022)

dapper gents with attitude personified...


​


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2022)

My great granddaughter saying "Yes you can wear Levis over a diaper!"


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## mrstime (Feb 11, 2022)

Adorable all of them I was taken by the eyes , that I could see.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 14, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 14, 2022)

​


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2022)

2 Happy Valentines


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 15, 2022)

I wanna spoil these kids, they're beyond cute...



​


----------



## Lara (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2022)

And the dog too.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 17, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2022)

In front of the cake, my granddaughter Kristy in her Korean outfit and my grandson, Boomer on the right. These kids are all grown up and have family’s of their own. The big kid ain’t bad either. The guy on tv, unknown.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 18, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 18, 2022)

they're adorable...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

I love this photo  -  that kid on the right looks like he could charm the socks right off ya...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2022)

Two of my great grandkids ready for a wedding. Ethan and Sarah.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Adorable kids! Sarah resembles you, @Pappy


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

glad I don's have to balance this little dumpling on my hip...




​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 22, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 22, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 23, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 23, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 24, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 26, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2022)

My baby grand


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> My baby grand


..and the winner is ^^^^^


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

children should rule the world...



​


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)

Precious little angel.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 27, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


>


@PamfromTx 

That one needs a caption


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 28, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

beyond adorable...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


OMG, how precious!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2022)

All children are special.  I love these photos.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> All children are special.  I love these photos.




all children are special, indeed...  that's why I enjoy scrolling through this thread,  it always make me smile.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 6, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 7, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 7, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 8, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 8, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 10, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 11, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 11, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 11, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

_Easter baby

_


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 12, 2022)

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

she definitely doesn't look happy...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 14, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 18, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 18, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2022)

Our first two great grandkids, Logan and Lily. Picture is quire old as we have 18 greats now.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 20, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 20, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 23, 2022)

http://imgur.com/tBkut2E


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> http://imgur.com/tBkut2E


Soooo adorable!! Thank you Crispy!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Soooo adorable!! Thank you Crispy!



si, bueno...  gracias, Crispy...


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

his expression says it all...


View attachment 214844View attachment 214844​


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 31, 2022)

​


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 1, 2022)

Didn't like bows...


Okay with bows....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 2, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 6, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 8, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 9, 2022)

​


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 9, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 16, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 16, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 17, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 22, 2022)

​


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 25, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 190322
> 
> 
> ​


I'm sure this child has a parent with modelling ambitions for her young daughter.  This one does not please me.  No doubt, this child had to endure hours of "prep time."


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2022)

Happy Belated Birthday Smooth Seas! I hope you had a Beautiful Day!


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2022)

This little cutie pie had a Unicorn Party


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2022)

Another Unicorn Birthday Party attendee


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2022)

This beautiful little butterfly has a Unicorn charm bracelet...so another possible Unicorn Party attendee
I don't blame her for choosing to be a butterfly over a unicorn


----------



## Bella (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 28, 2022)

this handsome little devil is beyond cute...



​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 28, 2022)

​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Ruby said:


>


What a beautiful baby! And the little girl, just above this post...so precious. Reminds me of when my mother first gave me Shirley Temple curls. I loved how they felt when I moved my head around.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2022)

Just one of my great granddaughters.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2022)

To me she was as cute as a button.  Lucy Jo, now 4 years old.  Her mother was in labor with sis Lily.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2022)

My Granddaughter when she was a baby. She is sitting in front of a wall my husband painted after she was born.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 4, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My Granddaughter when she was a baby. She is sitting in front of a wall my husband painted after she was born.
> 
> View attachment 219858




really, really cute kid...  really, really neat wall art...


----------



## Sassycakes (May 4, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> really, really cute kid...  really, really neat wall art...


My Husband is very good at art work.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2022)

Little farmer boy getting ready to plow the fields:


----------



## Bella (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 14, 2022)

isn't she adorable...


​


----------



## Bella (May 15, 2022)

*



*


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 16, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 18, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)

*



*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> To me she was as cute as a button.  Lucy Jo, now 4 years old.  Her mother was in labor with sis Lily.
> 
> View attachment 219722


You have a beautiful family Pam.  @Pappy your great granddaughter is a cutie and that baby is adorable.


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 26, 2022)

there's a world of wisdom in them there eyes...


​


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2022)

As many times as I have seen this, it always gets to me…


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (May 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 222709



so, so precious...  I wanna spoil them...


----------



## Mizmo (May 27, 2022)

ain't that truth


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2022)

Left to right:
My son, me, and my great grandson:


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2022)

Another great grand daughter getting ready for a school play.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 30, 2022)

the smaller one looks like she could charm the socks right off you...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 11, 2022)

what a precious little princess...  gotta love that pink kitchen...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 11, 2022)

love these little girls and their dollies...  I really, really, REALLY covet them dollies for my collection...


​


----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 19, 2022)

Every group has a lead singer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

shudder to think that these cute young gentlemen are our age now...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 225908


The kid on the right is laughing and thinking, "I lucked out - I don't have to kiss no girl!"


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 25, 2022)

My baby great grands have my grizzled heart





Irresistibly squeezable


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 26, 2022)

attitude personified...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Bella (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2022)

so young, but there's a world of wisdom in her eyes...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2022)

One of many great grandchildren:


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

Two innocent souls from days long ago.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 9, 2022)

I can't ever get over my grands


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2022)

My great granddaughter with some added features.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Whoa!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 25, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 12, 2022)

I just wanna pinch them chubby cheeks...


​


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 13, 2022)

Li'l K is gettin' around


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2022)

My Dad called me and my older sister cuties.LOL(he needed glasses}


----------



## 1955 (Nov 20, 2022)

Weren't we all cute?
My sisters & I



Me not so much anymore.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2022)

This three-year-old violinist captivated me

Those eyes!


----------

